# finding a large animal vet (Hemet, CA area)



## Cailly (Jan 31, 2011)

I am trying, with no avail, to find a vet for my lambs near Hemet, CA.  Is there a list of large animal vets anywhere (besides just horses?) as all I can find are small animal vets.

Thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 1, 2011)

The ranch call price alone that a Vet charges is way more than the value of a lamb,(goat, chicken, rabbit, etc)  so hardly anyone calls for service. In over 50 years of owning small livestock, I have never called a Vet... I eather doctored any ill or injured myself or off mit their head. Therefore it isn't worth the vet's time to offer the service for a rare call.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 1, 2011)

What is wrong with your lamb(s)?  Perhaps someone can help you if you describe the symptoms.  I agree that the cost of a vet is prohibitive, unless you can take your animal to the clinic yourself, and even then, it's usually questionable.  Of course, if the animal is a "pet", then sometimes the $$$ cost is of no consequence.


----------

